# Wie lautet eure BattleTag #Nummer? :)



## Kártöffèl1 (26. April 2012)

Hoi,

wollte mal einfach so nach euren BattleTag #Nummern fragen 

Wie ihr sie findet, oder welche ihr lieber hättet ^^


Bin mit meiner SEHR zufrieden,

habe #2405... habe am 24. Mai (5.) geburtstag xD  Genialer Zufall 


Hoffe ists richtige Forum ^^


MFG


----------



## Ogil (26. April 2012)

Das ist ja mal eine spannende Frage! Ich habe auch gleich nachgeschaut! Ich habe die #3690 - und wenn man die Quersumme der ersten beiden Ziffern bildet und die Quersumme der zweiten beiden Ziffern abzieht und mit den enthaltenen Primzahlen multipliziert, dann entspricht das direkt meiner Begeisterung fuer die Zahl xD


----------



## Nightalb (27. April 2012)

Die Antwort lautet 42, ähm nein 0


----------



## ego1899 (30. April 2012)

Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung was ich für ne Battle-Tag Nummer hab, weil mir das nämlich total Wurst ist 
Ich verstehe den Sinn dahinter sowieso noch nicht so ganz... Sowohl von deiner Frage, als auch vom Battle-Tag selbst...


----------



## Davatar (1. Mai 2012)

Den Battle-Tag siehst Du in Deinem Battle.Net-Account, wenn Du einloggst auf der linken Seite und der ist dazu da, dass Du Freunde auf Deine Freundeliste nehmen kannst und siehst, wann sie on und off sind.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Mai 2012)

Ja das ist mir alles schon bewusst. Aber das bisherige System hat nicht gerreicht? 

Adden per email? Und in Diablo gibt es ja auch die Liste mit Leuten mit denen du kürzlich gespielt hast, damit kann man sich auch wunderbar adden, wenn man seine Email nicht rausrücken will 

Naja muss ich ja nicht verstehen...


----------



## Arosk (1. Mai 2012)

Welche Nummer ich hab ist mir eigentlich sowas von egal


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2012)

Das Teil ist aber spielübergreifend, dann kann Dein Kumpel Starcraft zocken und Du Diablo und Ihr könt chatten.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Mai 2012)

War es vorher aber auch da hab ich auch mit nem Kumpel geschrieben währrend ich WoW und er SC2 gespielt hat. Warum nicht das selbe für D3?


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2012)

Das ist doch das selbe...das neue System löst das alte ab, wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Mai 2012)

Ach ach ach kann das sein...

Ich hatte vor kurzem das Problem das ich, als ich WoW für ne Woche gespielt hab mit ner RdA, dass meine ganzen geaddeten Kontakte weg wahren und ich nur noch einzelne Spielercharaktere hatte.
Das adden per Email war nicht mehr möglich, es kamen keine Einladungen mehr bei mir an. Wenn ich welche verschickte bekam ich die Meldung "Spieler nicht gefunden".

Das was mich stutzig gemacht habe war, dass das nur bei mir so war und bein den anderen nicht. Daher dachte ich anfangs das ich einfach nur vom Battle.net getrennt war.

Ich war allerdings der einigste der die Diablo 3 Beta gespielt hat. Das kann ja dann wohl nur irgendwie damit zusammenhängen, ist das möglich?


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2012)

Möglich ist das schon. Ich geh eh davon aus, dass wenn das wirklich das neue System ist und das alte damit ersetzt wird, früher oder später alle da hinmigriert werden.


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (3. Mai 2012)

Es ist denke einfach so, das einige ihre Battle.net E-Mail nicht so gerne rausgeben zwecks Battle.net Freunde adden weil das ja auch der Battlenet Account Name ist  So umgeht man das mitm Nicknamen.


----------

